# Ellie's Run



## EchoUnit (Oct 26, 2003)

Is anyone participating in Ellie's Run?? The Boylston 14th M.P.O.C. is.


----------



## Buford T (Feb 12, 2005)

Myself and several members of my dept. will be cantering to the finish line on May 15. Afterwards a carbo lifting session at Jamie's Pub :beer:


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

IS that a 5K run?


----------



## Opie (May 28, 2003)

The Plymouth 45th MPOC will be there as well!


----------



## EchoUnit (Oct 26, 2003)

Yes, it's a 5k...Plymouth 4th M.P.O.C. lookin' forward to seein ya!


----------



## EchoUnit (Oct 26, 2003)

45th rather.


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

I thought it was May 14th?


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

It's great to see a squared away academy running in a road race. Glad to hear there will be two different classes there. I'm sure the honored Tpr. would be proud to see it. I'll bet it's going to be an excellent LE turn out. See you all there. :thumbup: :t:


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

This ole' geezer will be there too. *huff* *cough* *wheez*... :smokin:


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

badogg88";p="61591 said:


> I thought it was May 14th?


*PRE-Registration* 
Early number and T-shirt pickup for Pre-registered applicants
Friday, *May 13th*, 2005 at Marshfield High School 4:00PM to 8:00 PM

Applications will be accepted on this date, however T-shirts will be guaranteed and preference given to the first 1,500 Pre-registered applications received (by April 8th, 2005).

*Day of the Race*
Saturday, *May 14th*, 2005 Registration tables open at 9:00 am

Please take note: NO ALCOHOL IS PERMITTED ON HIGH SCHOOL's PREMISES AND SURROUNDING SCHOOL GROUNDS. 
The Engelhardt Team and Ellie's Run organizers request that you respect the restriction and their wishes, due to the circumstances of Ellen's accident.

*5K COURSE:*
Course: Begins at Marshfield High School, takes a right onto Forest St, left onto Furnace St., left onto Rte 3A, left onto Old Main St. Ext., left onto School St., left onto Forest St., past High School and start line, right onto Furnace St., past front of Middle School, right into lot, right to Finish Line. The course is mostly level with one little hill, (okay one little, steep hill) at the end of School St.

Free Kids Run starts at 10:00 AM

*5K Run/Walk starts at 11:00 AM*


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

Does anyone know how much it costs? I tried to download the form online last night but my computer kept freezing. Thanks


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

badogg88";p="61620 said:


> Does anyone know how much it costs? I tried to download the form online last night but my computer kept freezing. Thanks


Please make checks payable to: Ellie's Run
Entry Fee - $20 / Day of Race $25

http://legacy.one85.com/files/er05.pdf

or try

http://www.masscops.com/pdf/er05.pdf


----------



## jessekb (Oct 27, 2003)

i'll be there, trying to recruit some friends to join in


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Events like this make me almost wish I lived in MA...


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

Thanks Gil


----------



## NBC515 (Dec 26, 2004)

The 9th MPOC from Weymouth is going to be running the course as well.


----------

